# LOOK Ergopost 4 Ti



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

To Chas and/or anyone else,

Will LOOK be providing a new seatpost for 2008? 

I ask this because I recently sold my Ergopost 4 Ti, as I was extremely dissappointed with the single bolt design and the ability for the clamp to stay and not come lose, no matter how tight I torqued down on it. I went with the Syntace P6 which has been GREAT! great access to both bolts and infinite adjustability...superb German engineering I suppose. 

Chas, I pass this along for pure feedback based upon real world usage. I'm a fan of my 585 and was HUGELY dissappointed with the poor design of the post. I just could not depend upon it to stay in place. Hopefuly they are working on a stronger design.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow, that sucks. Even with carbon saddle rails, I was able to clamp my Ergopost 4 down enough to keep it from going anywhere (without crushing the rails) over the past 6 months. Both the Ergo2 and Ergo4 do require extra torque to keep the saddle from sliding back compared to a couple of other posts I've tried though, so I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I won't pretend that Look's single bolt design offers the best in adjustment---- or clamping. But they have been using it for years. On mine, I need to predict where the seat angle will be when fully clamped, as it changes while tightening. But I have also seen several nasty two bolt designs. My AC Classic on another bike has a cool two bolt design--- with a set screw to adjust seat angle. That was the only post clamp that I have ever broken (in the middle of nowhere, of course). So go figure....



uscsig51 said:


> To Chas and/or anyone else,
> 
> Will LOOK be providing a new seatpost for 2008?
> 
> ...


----------

